#  Der kleine Patient >   Durchgehender Reizhusten. Was tun? >

## JayJay85

Mein Sohn (4 Jahre alt) hat seit gestern wieder dollen Reizhusten. Heute ist es noch schlimmer. Wir versuchen schon alles aber so richtig bekommen wir es nicht weg. Er ist pausenlos am Husten...was kann man noch tun? Der Husten ist komplett trocken. Wir inhalieren,ich gebe ihm Zwiebelsaft und heute Mittag habe ich ihm Hustenstiller gegeben ( Silomat) was ich sonst nicht hern mache aber es hört nicht auf....

----------


## MichaelRRR

Ist der Kleine denn beim Arzt in Behandlung? Gegebenenfalls würde ich dann dort einfach noch einmal zur Sprechstunde gehen. Die Hausmittelchen scheinen ja nicht anzuschlagen und so ein Reizhusten kann schnell chronisch werden.. da würde ich dann lieber öfter den Arzt draufsehen lassen.

----------


## Schokokonfekt

Fenchelhonig ist auch immer eine gute Alternative.

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ich würde es noch einmal mit Tee (Spitzwegerich / Eibisch) evtl. Drogerie   probieren. Wenn es selbst mit dem Hustenstiller (Silomat) nicht geklappt hat.  Ja und Morgen halt zum Arzt mit ihm. Wenn es immer noch nicht besser geworden ist. Er sollte halt "viel" trinken.  
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## pruga

Silomat gegen Reizhusten, (ohne Rezept!)

----------

